# Connecting two iball Baton Router



## skbond1231 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello every one .I am using Reliance Wimax connection. I have Iball Baton Router ib-WRX 150 N. There are 8 people in my network which are attached with this connection through wifi .But 3 people are intrested in joining the group but the wifi connection does not reach to them. so i purchased one more router and same model. The ip.adress of my old router is 192.168.1.2 and new i have put 192.168.1.254 . The SSID i have given the same name and security key i have put WEP and same for both router. The new router i have disabled DHCP and with the WDS enabled of old router added the new router to the old router. Now those 3 friends get connect to my network and they show it is connected. But there is no internet access to them. and also when i switch on new router the internet access of existing member also stops throug wifi...
please suggest me the solution


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Did you notice that we all are taking about woodworking, not net working routers.. 

try the link below
http://www.annoyances.org/exec/forum/win2000
=======



skbond1231 said:


> Hello every one .I am using Reliance Wimax connection. I have Iball Baton Router ib-WRX 150 N. There are 8 people in my network which are attached with this connection through wifi .But 3 people are intrested in joining the group but the wifi connection does not reach to them. so i purchased one more router and same model. The ip.adress of my old router is 192.168.1.2 and new i have put 192.168.1.254 . The SSID i have given the same name and security key i have put WEP and same for both router. The new router i have disabled DHCP and with the WDS enabled of old router added the new router to the old router. Now those 3 friends get connect to my network and they show it is connected. But there is no internet access to them. and also when i switch on new router the internet access of existing member also stops throug wifi...
> please suggest me the solution


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Dang it, clicked on this thread thinking that there was some new exotic gear to checkout.
Some sort of tandem setup for whatever.


----------

